# Gah why did i look at the betta shelf



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

So, I stopped at PetSmart to get pet things... lol. I looked at the Betta shelf, expecting to see a lot of sad vieltails, but I saw good selection that day, and the said Bettas you were all talking yourself.  Well, they were happy, too! They were all flaring at each other and making bubble nests and all sorts of happiness. I saw them for a while, and I picked a very active HMPK that was flaring at everybody.  So, I walked like a pro to the cashier with the fish in my hands and I was like a boss when I walked out the store, then I realized I didn't know what I would do with a new fish LOL. So, I went home and kind of graduated my molly fry and placed them with the adults, making sure they were being hidden by plants and then I used the tank I was raising them in for him. I boiled some oak leaves and ta-dah! He has a home.  

He has been very active exploring his new home, and he has surprised me a lot because it seems I've had him for months! I think this because
1. He ate three frozen bloodworms, and a pellet.
2. He is flaring at everything, he is very active
3. He is already building a bubblenest!
He is still scared of the tweezers, clamping his fins and retreating, but hopefully that can get fixed soon. 

I don't know what I want to name him, probably something with a similar meaning to Texas, friend. I was thinking about Dakoda, Dakota, or Takoda, what do you guys thing?  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He looks kinda like a Montana to me....


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, I wasn't really looking into getting 50 Bettas and naming them after all the states. xD I liked Texas, and the contenders for this guy's name because they share a meaning, and that meaning is *friend*, and that's what these guys are, right?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

O:
The first one is gorgeous...


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

He's gorgeous. I like your improvised anti-jumping mesh lol. I don't know anyother words for friends...except like amigo and the usual buddy, pal, compadre, confidant....but maybe a baby name website with meaning will help?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

haha, I just realized the second photo was him too..just different lighting..._wooops.._

I wish my local petsmart sold bettas like this.


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, thanks! 

LOL! Glad you like the mesh. xD I have been looking at a baby name website, and I really like Dakoda/Dakota/Takoda because they mean friend and the name itself is very pretty, too, but there's something that doesn't fit. :I


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I like Takoda...and I'd call him Koda for short, but that's just me.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

How gorgeous! 

But.... the second thing I notice in the pic is that high temp on the thermometer ... what's going on with that?


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

I like Takoda too.... hey, maybe that'll be his name.  Takoda... heh. :3



cajunamy said:


> But.... the second thing I notice in the pic is that high temp on the thermometer ... what's going on with that?


Oh, don't worry!  That's only in the afternoon. He's currently in my greenhouse, but when I get my room I'll move him inside. 

Don't Betta fish naturally get these temperatures in the wild?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He looks like a California. Or Cal for short. 

He might also be a Florida, or Flo Rida. Yeah, name him Flo Rida


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Why states? xD

Thanks, anyways! I really like Takoda, I might name him that.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

limeslide said:


> I like Takoda too.... hey, maybe that'll be his name.  Takoda... heh. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, Bettas prefer temperatures of 78-84 at the highest. By the looks of your thermometer the temperature seems to be close to 90 which can be dangerous to bettas  he is very beautiful, good luck with naming!


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

ds2009 said:


> Not really, Bettas prefer temperatures of 78-84 at the highest. By the looks of your thermometer the temperature seems to be close to 90 which can be dangerous to bettas  he is very beautiful, good luck with naming!


Gah, I see. Let me get him some cool water!  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just make sure not to put in really cold water, the sudden drop in temperature can put your betta into shock and thats not good. I think the best thing you can do is get a zip lock baggie and put a piece of ice in it and then put that in the filter and that should slowly cool down your tank


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Or if you decide to bring him in during the afternoon and you have one of those electric heating pads you could put the tank on top of that to act like a makeshift heater.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah, thanks!  This isn't his permanent home so I have him in a small 2 gallon container and I do a water change every day. I hope to move him to a divided 10g soon.



Arashi Takamine said:


> Or if you decide to bring him in during the afternoon and you have one of those electric heating pads you could put the tank on top of that to act like a makeshift heater.


I actually moved him inside right after I changed his water, in a shelf, for the meanwhile I get my room (it's in construction, what a bad time to start a betta hobby... >_>)my mom had to find I had a hidden fish someday LOL. He doesn't need a heater, the water naturally warms to 79F inside.  

@RobertTheFish: Thanks!


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a picture just for the record. LOL


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So takoda is the name then? Nice. To cool down his "tank" you can put ice in a glad or tupperware container and float it in his tank.


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, I can call him Tako or Koda now. LOL 

Thanks for the tip! The "tank" isn't a hot now, now that it is inside.


----------

